# Quick!! Help!!! Mice Bleeding!!!



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

well, went in garage to check on mice and noticed one leaving a trale of blood. then when i picked her up there was a lot of blood coming out of her bits. some lookd like watered down blood and then some looked like pure blood.

never noticed it before in a mouse and really dont know what to do?!?!?!?

any help really appreciated


thanks lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Is she pregnant?
If so she could be aborting.
Or have a prolapse.
Failing that I don't really know.
Personally if she continues and isn't going to give birth I would do what needs to be done. At least that way your not wasting her.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i was thinking the same. at the moment it doesnt look good. i will give her 30 mins and if she doesnt stop bleeding and looses condition any more i will put her to sleep.

she is not pregnant, i think it is hurting her as she is always liking herself clean.

what is a prolapse by the way. sorry to sound stupid.


thanks a lot

lee


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

just done a better examination. the vagina looks very open and blood is coming out. i have cleaned her up, but it looks like fresh blood is coming out. 

what was a prolapse? if it is anything to do with internal organs it may be that as i went to pick her up and she squelled.

any help please!!!!! she is deteriorating (SP) very very fast!!!!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you pick her up and look at her bits there would be a small lump protruding from her. You should be able to see it quite clearly.
They usually lick it so much that it bleeds and they soon die. There's not much you can do as they are so small.

On the other hand it could be that the male has been a bit rough and she will be fine in an hour or so. Supposing she's in with a male??

If she is so ill I would euthanise her to save her suffering!!!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if she is in pain, and you are not going to take her to a vet, then re-cycle her

(yeah sorry all the antis that read the boards but.. christ.. you can't let them suffer!)

if i have an injury to a breed for feed producer, they get re-cycled i'm afraid

a prolapse is where the insides come out via the anus or vagina.

vaginal prolapse normally is the womb coming out. anal is normally the bowel coming out..

i have a pic of a skunk prolapse if you would like to see, but its not pretty..

N


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

yes she is in with a male. i just checked her tub and there seems to be some fleshy stuff with blood in. it is tiny, about the size of a mouse poo. i will check her for lumps now.

she doesnt seem herself at all. 

i checked all the others and they were fine and i gave her a good check over so it doesnt look like it has been fighting.

thanks a lot

lee


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

she hasnt got the pretruding lumps but she has continued bleeding.

what do you think i should do. from what is coming out of her i dont think she will survive so i think it may be nicerto euthanaise her.

what do you think? 

thanks a lot for all your help

lee


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mmm could have miscarried then..

N


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

have checked cage etc and no signs of miscarrige. i had a mouse in a different colony have a miscarrage and she bled but it was different if ya get what i mean. im 90% sure its a prolapse. it looks like tissue that she has either wee'ed or poo'ed.

lee


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i have to say, you do find some odd things on google image searchs..

these, black and white and not so easy to see, are mouse prolapses!










text says:

Anorectal prolapse and intestinal pseudo-obstruction in HGF/SF transgenic mice. A, Gross morphological features of anal phenotypes of 8-week-old control (c) and MH19 transgenic (t1 and t2) female mice. _Arrows_ indicate anorectal prolapses in mild (t2) and moderate (t1) cases compared with control (c) normal anus. B, Complete anorectal prolapse in a 10-month-old MH19 transgenic male mouse. C, Intestinal pseudo-obstruction observed in 9-week-old MH19 transgenic female mouse. Note markedly distended stomach (_arrow_) and small intestine (_arrowheads_).

from: Laboratory Investigation - Figure 2 for article: Ulcerative Proctitis, Rectal Prolapse, and Intestinal Pseudo-Obstruction in Transgenic Mice Overexpressing Hepatocyte Growth Factor//Scatter Factor

this is one in a chinchilla, ok, its not a mouse, but imagine this scaled down and it might be!










taken from:

Healing: Ailments & Remedies- chincare.com

trust me, you don't want to see the goat and sheep ones!

N


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

it lookedlike the skunk but that is what has fell off in the tub.

i think it is only fair to put her to sleep insteadof letting her suffer

do you agree?

thanks a lot

lee


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

personally i would yes, if i thought she was suffering from it..

this is the skunk one btw, first time i've showed this one...

i thought at first he would need to be put down too...










2 hours after op..










and about a week ago..










done well huh!

N


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oo nice to see the skunks recovery. shame about the poor wee mouse tho..sounds horrific poor mite.


Katie


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for all the help. she is just being euthanised now. its not fair to let her suffer. it was more like the 1st skunk one you shown.

thanks for all the help. i dont know what i would do without you!!!!!!!

lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes it's not so bad with bigger animals.
I've even had a pet rat, about 7 yrs ago, have a prolapse surgery and recover. I wasn't charged either as the vet had never done it on such a small animal.

I would think a mouse too small and definitely too expensive considering she is a 'feeder/breeder'.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

deffinatly a prolapse or some sort of organ she has excreted in some way. i could take photos and post if you like but please be warned they are really really not nice. from the original shaper of it it looked like a kidney.

i have decided not to feed her as i do not want any of my snakes to become ill if she has anything more wrong. i was thinking of opening the whomb to see if it is a prolapse or if she has babies

lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have to draw the line at cutting her up I have difficulty enough culling them.
It would be interesting to know what it was though!!!!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

hm. i also drew the line at cutting her up. i just lay her out flat and i can now guarentee 100% its a prolapse. i also think it was due to babies stuck inside and thats what caused the prolapse. i am going to feed her as blood is all gone and if anything was there it would of came out yellow etc. it looks a lot healthier than the frozen mice anyway :lol2:

she is now going to be burried (in my snakes belly)


thanks for all the help!!!!! 

lee


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww srry bout you rlittle mouse 

Am pretty sure a prolapse would not come away just like that though so could have maybe been a miscarriage - I know you say it was different from your other who lost her babies but it would totally depend on the length of her pregnancy etc.

Either way, I am sure you have done the right thing by her as she isn't suffering now and your snake is full hehe

N - Pro looks fab poor little mite with his bad botty - he certainly doesn't act like a skunk who has been through so much hey


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

for future ref.. cutting things up.. its actually a lot less messy if you freeze them first then slice them with a cleaver or cheese knife into thin cross sections.. they do tend to melt once sliced, but you get a bloody good idea of what goes where without it all being bloody and slippery that way..

a friend and i had a look at someones leo like that.. now they are amazing once sliced.. the amount of space in the head with nothing in it is phenomenal!

it died of a suspected impaction from beech chips, and yes.. on sectioneing the abdomen, we did indeed find a bit that was not so easy to slice.. once picked out it was indeed a bit of beech.. so that was interesting.. & once you start on one bit, you have to have a delve at the rest.. 

if we were damien hursts, we could have preserved them in whatever stuff he used with the 1/2 cows in fishtanks, exhibited them "modern art" and become famous... lol... maybe...

the biggest thing i have, urm, chopped up, for want of a better word, is a 17hh racehorse.. the most un-nerving.. splitting a new forest ponies head length ways with an axe, between the teeth into the back of the head.. and yes, of course it was dead, you could not have stood the head on one end otherwise!

lol..










funny what comes to mind sometimes huh! i never said i was normal..:Na_Na_Na_Na:

above was holly in my office bathroom sink (well a girl has to have a wee sometime!)

and this is her at the moment, flaked out under my desk..still, at least the skunks trust me lol.. she is alive yes.. no slicing for holly!










Nerys


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Eww that must be so gruesome!
Another very cute skunk!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

heheh Holy looks so fab int hat sleepy pic - my Holly went bonkers when she saw her 

I love the sink one too9not that one, the other one) and have pinched it for my walaper hehehe


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

that'll be this one then brit?

lol..










and yes, she was having a bath... her back wound needed to be opened back up and de-pussed again, so into the bath for scab soaking she went..

(i know, the things i do eh!)

N


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Gosh that is one nasty prolapse on your skunk, glad she is doing ok now.

I had a couple of week old guinea pigs do it once many years a go. The first was on Christmas day of all times! and must have had a good 3in of bowel out, and it had been damaged by the others. Nothing I could do, just had to be put down. 

The second was a week later but much smaller and caught on time, a little op from the vet to put a stitch across it and it healed up ok. So nerve racking having an op on such a small animal though but he recovered really well. Ah the delights of keeping animals.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are a nightmare at times aren't they..

tbh, i had taken Pro in to be euthanised.. the smell was appalling.. rotting flesh smell you know? and the flesh was going black and brown and crusty.. 
i'd taken him back with me.. feeling like such a cow, knowing i was taking him to his death.. i gave him a "last supper" of super super tasty skunk delights.. spoiled him rotten all night and sniveled and sniffed all morning thinking about it it on the way there.. i'm a wuss at heart, it makes me have to blink hard again now remembering it!

stood with him on the consulting table, with me and the vet both looking gloomy.. me saying, look i don't think its possible.. but but.. but.. if there is anything we can try i will do it... my vet, is a flipping star, and said, well, if he was to be pts, i would give him a low dose first anyway, then a higher one, so when i give him the first low dose, we'll have a look and see how it is then, when he is relaxed.. if we think we can, we'll clean it up, stuff it back in and stitch it and then its in the lap of the gods.. 

have to admit i was amazed when they called to say he was coming home again.. he had a 70/30 chance of recovery.. so yes, i am chuffed to bits really at how he has done.. ok, he has a loose ring.. he does have a tendancy to not be able to hold himself in as well as the others.. he's the only one i have who poo's on me.. but its not his fault he's got a handicapped bottom, bless him! i'm hoping the sphincter (spell?) muscle will improve as he gets older! he can be a mucky puppy at times! but worth it to be greated with a twinkley eye 

sugar is good on prolapses too, reduces the amount of tissue swelling.

N



strangemouse said:


> Gosh that is one nasty prolapse on your skunk, glad she is doing ok now.
> 
> I had a couple of week old guinea pigs do it once many years a go. The first was on Christmas day of all times! and must have had a good 3in of bowel out, and it had been damaged by the others. Nothing I could do, just had to be put down.
> 
> The second was a week later but much smaller and caught on time, a little op from the vet to put a stitch across it and it healed up ok. So nerve racking having an op on such a small animal though but he recovered really well. Ah the delights of keeping animals.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Nerys said:


> mmm could have miscarried then..
> 
> N


So sorry about your mouse lee :0( but you did the right thing.

My rat miscarried she was due to give birth and nothing came and about 4 days after her due date we had some blood so i was thinking at last yay, well this blood turned brown and looked watered down so i was thinking her waters have broke at last but nope she had this for over 3 more days then she gave birth to 9 lovely dead babies :0( 

I have no idea why this happend as none of my others ever had this before so i was worried so i rang the vets who where very funny on the phone because it's a pet rat LOL but they just said keep an eye on her if at anytime she looks off or to sleepy bring her in. 

But it's been a while since and she's doing great back to her normal self :notworthy:


----------

